# Icon Rollercoaster - Blackpool Pleasure Beach



## Favelado (Sep 10, 2018)

I went home a few weeks back and had my first few goes on this. A really decent ride. Not overly-scary - at least not for me who's used to these things - but launches, tunnels, thrills, spills and Immelmans. Made by Mack rides - who have a reputation in the industry for building coasters for connoisseurs. Most Enthusiasts have rated it in their top three UK coasters, often their new number 1 choice.

Has anyone else had a go yet? Well worth it. I'd like it taller and faster but I've spent a few decades riding these things.

Nice montage to check out.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2018)

Was there the other week. Took one look at it and said "fuck that".

I used to _love_ roller coasters, now they just make me feel sick


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 10, 2018)

That looks fucking cool.  I like how exposed the carriages are.  I'm well up for a trip to Blackpool now!


----------



## Favelado (Sep 10, 2018)

alsoknownas said:


> That looks fucking cool.  I like how exposed the carriages are.  I'm well up for a trip to Blackpool now!


Just modern lapbars. No over the shoulder restraints. You feel really free yet safe.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 10, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Just modern lapbars. No over the shoulder restraints. You feel really free yet safe.


Yeah sure, I just mean that they have a nice 'open' design to them, with minimal carriage structure.  I imagine it enhances the feeling of exposure and flying.  Want.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 10, 2018)

alsoknownas said:


> Yeah sure, I just mean that they have a nice 'open' design to them, with minimal carriage structure.  I imagine it enhances the feeling of exposure and flying.  Want.


I know what you meant and you are spot on. Totally agree.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Was there the other week. Took one look at it and said "fuck that".
> 
> I used to _love_ roller coasters, now they just make me feel sick



They're great fun.  You could liven it up by taking shit loads of drugs beforehand.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They're great fun.  You could liven it up by taking shit loads of drugs beforehand.


They _used_ to be great fun. Then I got old


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They _used_ to be great fun. Then I got old



You're never too old for rollercoasters.   

We should organise the next urban northern thing in Blackpool so we can see who vomits everywhere after being on the rides.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 10, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You're never too old for rollercoasters.
> 
> We should organise the next urban northern thing in Blackpool so we can see who vomits everywhere after being on the rides.


I'm in.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You're never too old for rollercoasters.
> 
> We should organise the next urban northern thing in Blackpool so we can see who vomits everywhere after being on the rides.


Me. It would be me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Me. It would be me.



So you're coming along then?  It would be a good laugh - just don't puke over anyone but yourself.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 11, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Was there the other week. Took one look at it and said "fuck that".
> 
> I used to _love_ roller coasters, now they just make me feel sick



What _were _you doing at Blackpool Pleasure Beach if you weren't going on rides? Comparing candy floss from one stall to another? Picking up loose change that had fallen out of people's pockets on the Revolution?

Hmmmmmm?


----------



## aqua (Sep 11, 2018)

Favelado said:


> What _were _you doing at Blackpool Pleasure Beach if you weren't going on rides? Comparing candy floss from one stall to another? Picking up loose change that had fallen out of people's pockets on the Revolution?
> 
> Hmmmmmm?


Training our kids to like roller coasters of course


----------



## aqua (Sep 11, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So you're coming along then?  It would be a good laugh - just don't puke over anyone but yourself.


Honestly I've never laughed so much at him in all the years together. It was when the last new one was released and he was so full of 'love roller coasters, the faster and bigger the better' etc I had pickle with me and we waited and waited and waited. Saw him on it, waited till he came off and he was grey  walked about 30m and had to hold onto a handrail for a good while whilst the vomit feeling passed. I have never seen someone that colour 

Fucking hell I'm laughing whilst writing it just thinking about it


----------



## Favelado (Sep 11, 2018)

I love them but age takes its toll and my body can't handle the twenty-times-in-a-row on the Grand National that it could as a lad.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 11, 2018)

aqua said:


> Honestly I've never laughed so much at him in all the years together. It was when the last new one was released and he was so full of 'love roller coasters, the faster and bigger the better' etc I had pickle with me and we waited and waited and waited. Saw him on it, waited till he came off and he was grey  walked about 30m and had to hold onto a handrail for a good while whilst the vomit feeling passed. I have never seen someone that colour
> 
> Fucking hell I'm laughing whilst writing it just thinking about it



Bless his little queasy stomach.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 12, 2018)

aqua said:


> Honestly I've never laughed so much at him in all the years together. It was when the last new one was released and he was so full of 'love roller coasters, the faster and bigger the better' etc I had pickle with me and we waited and waited and waited. Saw him on it, waited till he came off and he was grey  walked about 30m and had to hold onto a handrail for a good while whilst the vomit feeling passed. I have never seen someone that colour
> 
> Fucking hell I'm laughing whilst writing it just thinking about it



Was it Infusion? The blue loopy one?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 12, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Was it Infusion? The blue loopy one?


Yep.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 12, 2018)

Icon won't make you feel pukey like that. It's smooth and posh in comparison. Infusion was ripped out of Southport Pleasureland, repainted and stuffed into the Pleasure Beach. They even took the Log Flume out to accommodate it, which was a shame. It's a rough, earbashing, fairly unpleasant experience, with a bad reputation amongst enthusiasts.

Give Icon a go next time, won't make you sick.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2018)

Icon looks ace. 

When I read the OP about "top 3 coasters in the UK" I was thinking about what mine are.

#1 is Stealth in Thorpe Park. I'm bored of loops etc now, and people have stopped making big drops in this country, sadly, so the only thing that gets me going is speed, which this has in abundance, along with a decent height. Very short ride though, and big queues.

#2 Is/was the Wild Mouse. I lied when I said speed was the only thing that works. Actually _feeling dangerous _is a scary thing for a rollercoaster, and nothing felt more dangerous than the WM. Hurt like a bastard, though.

#3 Not sure what 3 would be. Used to love the Bullet at Flamingo Land, but it went a while ago. There's the SAW ride at Alton Towers, but that's not that scary once you've been over the initial drop. Fun though.

Anyway, as the video for Icon started, I was thinking a ride like Stealth but with not just a single big drop, that would be perfect. Chain launcher is a must. Few loops, and twists etc, and a big drop or two. Then the video started and although the drops are pretty small, it looked almost exactly what I was picturing!

Can't wait to give this a bash


----------



## Favelado (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm still grieving about The Mouse. No-one ever got seriously injured on that thing - just bruises. it was considered an absolute gem by enthusiasts, and it's gone forever now, because the public are whinging pussies. It was better than Icon too.
I've heard Stealth is decent. I've never been to Thorpe Park or Alton Towers.

My top 5 is:

1.Grand National pre-2000's. It's in a state now but it used to be fantastic before it got too rough. Tonnes and tonnes of airtime before they put the new stapler restraints on it, and it used to make me laugh so much. Do you know that the National is just one track? Each time you go on it, you are only completeing half the circuit.

2.Wild Mouse (RIP). I'm so sad I'll never go on it again. Brilliant. The way it rode, sounded - everything. 

3. Superman - Atracción de Acero - Parque Warner Madrid. A long, brilliant, floorless coaster with drops, inversions, airtime - everything you could want.

4. Icon - They could have made it scarier but it is lovely. Well thought out and balanced - the launch into the mist and drop at the beginning are great.

4. The Big One - Rightly slated for being just a big first drop and then nothing - it's still means something to me. I can see my house from the top of it, the sea, the town - I watched them drive parts of it through South Shore as it was being built - I worked at the Pleasure Beach the day it opened. And that first drop is amazing.

Next year, as well as my usual visit to BPB, I'm off to Port Aventura and Ferrari Land. in CataloniaIsNotSpain. There's a ride called Shambala which is everything the Big One should have been. In 2020, I'm thinking of going to go to the US and riding some massive rides, and some classics.


Steel Vengeance at Cedar Point looks absolutely brilliant. Just opened this year. Probably the best coaster in the world right now.

The newest trend is steel-wood hybrid coasters by a company called RMC. They take your old coaster and turn into something incredible.



In terms of classics, I'd like a go on The Beast.



There's also a wooden terrain rollercoaster at Lake Compounce called Boulder Dash that looks gorgeous.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I'm still grieving about The Mouse. No-one ever got seriously injured on that thing - just bruises. it was considered an absolute gem by enthusiasts, and it's gone forever now, because the public are whinging pussies. It was better than Icon too.
> I've heard Stealth is decent. I've never been to Thorpe Park or Alton Towers.
> 
> My top 5 is:
> ...



For wooden coasters, I fancy a go of this


----------



## Favelado (Sep 12, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> For wooden coasters, I fancy a go of this




Yes. El Toro is very, very high on my to-do list. I nearly posted it. Steel Vengeance is the best thing out there, but in the US there's tonnes to choose from.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 12, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Yes. El Toro is very, very high on my to-do list. I nearly posted it. Steel Vengeance is the best thing out there, but in the US there's tonnes to choose from.


Have you been to Lightwater Valley? 

I really wanna go on The ultimate, but it's such a shit theme park otherwise, it's a waste to go there just for that.

I went as a kid and was too scared to go on...one of my eternal regrets 

It used to be the biggest drop before the Big One was built and it's still the longest RC in the world, I believe. Lasts 8 minutes or something silly.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 12, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Have you been to Lightwater Valley?
> 
> I really wanna go on The ultimate, but it's such a shit theme park otherwise, it's a waste to go there just for that.
> 
> ...




I haven't been on it. Fun trivia -  I think British Rail actually did some track work on that! Either construction or maintenance.
I've heard time has taken its toll on it and its hard to ride these days. It's still the 2nd longest coaster in the world.

e2a Coaster Records

ROLLER COASTER & THEME PARK RECORDS - COASTERFORCE


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 12, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Icon won't make you feel pukey like that. It's smooth and posh in comparison. Infusion was ripped out of Southport Pleasureland, repainted and stuffed into the Pleasure Beach. They even took the Log Flume out to accommodate it, which was a shame. It's a rough, earbashing, fairly unpleasant experience, with a bad reputation amongst enthusiasts.
> 
> Give Icon a go next time, won't make you sick.


That's a shame about the Log Flume .  Earbashing and twisty (basically anything built on too small a footprint) are the experiences I hate in a ride.
Haven't been on a rollercoaster in over 10 years I reckon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 24, 2019)

Right, so when are we going to Blackpool?  We should organise this for summer - who is interested?


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 31, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Right, so when are we going to Blackpool?  We should organise this for summer - who is interested?


Only if Shirl wears a 'kiss me quick' hat


----------



## Shirl (Mar 31, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I'm still grieving about The Mouse. No-one ever got seriously injured on that thing - just bruises. it was considered an absolute gem by enthusiasts, and it's gone forever now, because the public are whinging pussies. It was better than Icon too.
> I've heard Stealth is decent. I've never been to Thorpe Park or Alton Towers.
> 
> My top 5 is:
> ...



The Wild Mouse use to scare me shitless when I was a teenager. Didn't keep me off it though


----------



## Shirl (Mar 31, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Right, so when are we going to Blackpool?  We should organise this for summer - who is interested?





friedaweed said:


> Only if Shirl wears a 'kiss me quick' hat



I'm in


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2019)

Shirl said:


> I'm in



We need to set a date and try not to fuck things up this time.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 31, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We need to set a date and try not to fuck things up this time.


Ok. You're in charge


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 31, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We need to set a date and try not to fuck things up this time.


I'm good for July and August this year as not going away until late Sept. If we can set a date early I'll be looking to stay in St Annes, there's a cracking travel lodge there now.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 31, 2019)

Shirl said:


> Ok. You're in charge


Some things never change


----------



## Shirl (Mar 31, 2019)

I no longer have my studio which means I no longer work weekends


----------



## Favelado (Mar 31, 2019)

im in.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2019)

Favelado said:


> im in.



You are now crowned the organiser.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 31, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You are now crowned the organiser.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2019)

Shirl said:


>



What?


----------



## Favelado (Mar 31, 2019)

I mean. I am the expert on the town, but I'm in Madrid so I can only be assistant organiser really. Can it be in September? That would be perfect for me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I mean. I am the exert on the town, but I'm in Madrid so I can only be assistant organiser really. Can it be in September? That would be perfect for me.



Shirl is the real power behind the throne, so yeah, that'll be OK.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 31, 2019)

Funny Girls one night and Pleasure Beach during the day with an Urban trip to the top of the tower would surely be a brilliant meet up-


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Funny Girls one night and Pleasure Beach during the day with an Urban trip to the top of the tower would surely be a brilliant meet up-



Logistically that would be difficult, if we're relying on Shirl to organise it.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 31, 2019)

I can sort it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I can sort it



You've been usurped Shirl


----------



## Favelado (Apr 1, 2019)

I know friedaweed wants to stay in St. Anne's (too posh for a South Shore lad like me) but wouldn't it be more of a laugh to stay in a decent B and B together in Blackpool itself?

Fez909 Are you in?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 1, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I know friedaweed wants to stay in St. Anne's (too posh for a South Shore lad like me) but wouldn't it be more of a laugh to stay in a decent B and B together in Blackpool itself?
> 
> Fez909 Are you in?


Decent B&B in Blackpool?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What?


I thought you meant me 
Hurrah for Favelado


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2019)

I'd be interested in this .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 1, 2019)

Me too. Just been looking at hotels in September and a lot already fully booked!


----------



## Favelado (Apr 1, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Me too. Just been looking at hotels in September and a lot already fully booked!



Really? Well, the town needs it so let's hope for a good season. I'll have a look online later.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 1, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Me too. Just been looking at hotels in September and a lot already fully booked!


Is that when the whole of Glasgow descends on Blackpool?  Or it could be the darts, or dancing on Ice or Chubby Brown


----------



## Favelado (Apr 1, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Is that when the whole of Glasgow descends on Blackpool?



Massive Weegie population in town. Blackpool's ethnic minority.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 1, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Chubby Brown


Is that twat still doing the rounds .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 1, 2019)

I was thinking hen parties as well. But looking at Liverpool the past few years I think that's were the hen do's are at. 
Then you've got t'luminations in Sept as well.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2019)

Illuminations!!!  (had forgotten about them)


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 1, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Is that twat still doing the rounds .


Probably in Blackpool


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 1, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I was thinking hen parties as well. *But looking at Liverpool the past few years I think that's were the hen do's are at. *
> Then you've got t'luminations in Sept as well.


and Chester and Dublin


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 1, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I know friedaweed wants to stay in St. Anne's (too posh for a South Shore lad like me) but wouldn't it be more of a laugh to stay in a decent B and B together in Blackpool itself?
> 
> Fez909 Are you in?



To make it more exciting I'm sure there must be a Britannia group hotel there.  Badgers will join us if there is.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 1, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Massive Weegie population in town. Blackpool's ethnic minority.


Beside the sea-Clyde
Glasgow Weekend - Blackpool Message Board - TripAdvisor

My Nan used to love it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 1, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> and Chester and Dublin


Are they the posh hens in Chester?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes, they have a hotel there.  

The Savoy Hotel in Blackpool | Britannia Hotels Official Site

neonwilderness - I know you'll also want to come along for this.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 1, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Are they the posh hens in Chester?


The ones that were taking it in turns sucking off a blow up doll in the Bull and Stirrup last weekend weren't posh. I think a lot of scousers head to Chester a bit like we head in to town for gigs and such. We get all sorts of visitors in Chester, we do really well for tourism both domestic and international. .


----------



## Edie (Apr 1, 2019)

Omg I’m totally in for this one!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes, they have a hotel there.
> 
> The Savoy Hotel in Blackpool | Britannia Hotels Official Site
> 
> neonwilderness - I know you'll also want to come along for this.


Is there a Pontins?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 1, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Is there a Pontins?



There was. It looked like a Nazi death camp (has featured in other urb threads). I lived next to it as a kid. Knocked down a few years back.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Is there a Pontins?



Yeah, you'll have to go upmarket as the camp is no more and stay in the Britannia hotel.  I'm sure it'll be lovely, and you can provide a detailed report.


----------



## Wookey (Apr 2, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You're never too old for rollercoasters.
> 
> We should organise the next urban northern thing in Blackpool so we can see who vomits everywhere after being on the rides.



We don't usually need rides for street pizzas to occur.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2019)

Wookey said:


> We don't usually need rides for street pizzas to occur.



It'd be fun to take LSD or MDMA before going on the rollercoasters.   

Remember coming up on pills on fairground rides back in the day.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Is there a Pontins?



Enjoy the reviews.  A lot of them are rated 'terrible' - I don't know why so you definitely needs to investigate.   

SAVOY HOTEL (Blackpool) - Updated 2019 Prices,  Reviews, and Photos  - TripAdvisor

Oddly, I'm pretty sure I went to a training course at the hotel about twenty years ago - the conference room we were in seemed OK.  The course was to learn about how to write business cases - don't remember much about the content now though.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 2, 2019)

Wookey said:


> We don't usually need rides for street pizzas to occur.


Or kerb injuries. Have we tagged the usual suspects in to this yet? Glitter 

Shall we start a separate fred so we can have a fight about the date and wot to wear?


----------



## Wookey (Apr 2, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Or kerb injuries. Have we tagged the usual suspects in to this yet? Glitter
> 
> Shall we start a separate fred so we can have a fight about the date and wot to wear?



For the first time in 20 years I am pondering a day out in Blackpool.

Do it!!


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 2, 2019)

Wookey said:


> For the first time in 20 years I am pondering a day out in Blackpool.
> 
> Do it!!


I'll put one in community chat


----------



## Wookey (Apr 2, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I'll put one in community chat



I'll go and stare at it!


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 15, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You're never too old for rollercoasters.



I was too old for rollercoasters at approx age 8. It may have been earlier, I have a vague memory of being on one then spewing a lot!


----------

